
They may just be chat bubbles, but they’re our chat bubbles  - kacy
http://blog.hipchat.com/2012/02/17/they-may-just-be-chat-bubbles-but-theyre-our-chat-bubbles/
======
Anechoic
OTOH, the HipChap loco is awfully close to Apple's original iChat icon:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=ichat+icon&num=20&hl=...](http://www.google.com/search?q=ichat+icon&num=20&hl=en&&rls=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=xZI-T4rKEeXl0QGm_-
XvBw&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1156&bih=932)

In fact, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of diversity when it comes to
chat icons in general:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=chat%20icon&oe=UTF-8&...](http://www.google.com/search?q=chat%20icon&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=z5I-T8H5NufV0QHokrXsBw&biw=1156&bih=932&sei=05I-T_OuFcbs0gHAv6jgBw)

I really don't think there's a controversy here.

~~~
powdahound
Garret from HipChat here - We obviously agree that lots of apps have used chat
bubbles in logos over the years. In fact, probably way too many. The only
reason its an issue this time around is that our users are genuinely confused
when they try to use both apps. This didn't happen when they used iChat,
Echofon, or any other bubble-logoed apps alongside HipChat. The new Messages
icon is similar enough that it's a problem, and we don't want our users to be
confused.

~~~
sigzero
I agree. Although I do think Apple blatantly copied here.

------
ashamedlion
It's a pretty generic logo, so I highly doubt Apple copied this design.

I'll cross post what I wrote on their blog: "Perhaps you can take this
opportunity to make the icon more refined. Apple's icon is how good the
HipChat icon could have looked (and don't get me wrong, I love HipChat). Maybe
that same amount of polish could go in to the new icon?"

Alternatively, they could go for something more radically different. This
actually seems like a nice opportunity.

------
kmfrk
I think the right title is "HipChat comments on non-existent controversy in
clever move to get attention".

~~~
djbender
Where was the part where they created controversy? They stated that several of
their users noticed the similarity. Article just states that it could create
confusion for users, nothing more.

 _Do I think they copied us? Probably not (but as a designer, I’ll take the
compliment)._

~~~
ThomPete
That's the controversy. I can just see how lesser knowledgeable journalist
will get this wrong.

~~~
dangrossman
It's not a press release, it's a blog post, on the company's blog, about why
that company is changing its logo. It's not written for journalists in the
first place.

------
ekanes
Given all the scenarios, HipChat chose the right option and will hopefully
capitalize on some buzz. Very classy response guys.

~~~
myoder
Yeah, huffing and puffing about this would get them some short-term buzz. This
move, in my mind, earns them long-term respect.

Move on, and focus on the product—not the logo.

Love it.

~~~
nstott
Agreed, classy response here. I enjoy it more when people that avoid the drama

~~~
annon
Wouldn't 'avoiding the drama' be not making a post about this at all?

~~~
dangrossman
What company that maintains a company blog wouldn't make a post when they do
something as significant as change their logo? It's their own blog, not a
press release.

------
tuhin
To be honest, when you start designing generic icons like Messages/chat,
things start to get pretty hazy. But I like how Hipchat is taking this as a
chance to create a better icon.

Also to play devil's advocate, the blue is the an evolution of the Hipchat
blue, and the stripes an addition from the Messages/iMessages icons on iOS.

iChat icon: <http://ituh.in/dW6U> Android Messages (ICS) <http://ituh.in/vBy8>

~~~
alanfalcon
That's the problem with the Hipchat logo to begin with, it's rather generic.
No big deal, the world keeps turning.

------
ken
#2 is kind of depressing: it doesn't even matter if we are in the right,
because they have more money.

Now, I don't know if trademarks need to be registered, and I'm not taking a
position on whether this is valid or not -- but note that they specifically
_aren't_ saying anything like "we didn't register the trademark so it was fair
game, oops". They're saying it doesn't matter.

Is this actually how it would have played out? What's the point of having
legal protections if the big guy can always squash the little guy anyway?

~~~
anigbrowl
No. If they had registered it and it was sufficiently distinctive/original
(questionable here, but that's beside the point), then they would have a
relatively straightforward case. Big firms settle cases like this all the
time.

------
mikeklaas
Unrelatedly, here at Zite we use HipChat and it's pretty awesome, especially
since we have offices in two countries.

Obviously, any kind of IM will "work" as a collaboration tool, but having a
polished experience really matters. The persistence is key (start up hipchat
and it'll show the conversation before you joined). Also, tons of little
touches like being able to copy&paste images from your clipboard directly into
chat.

------
xbryanx
And they're all riffing off a pretty old generalized concept.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_balloon#History>

Reminds me of the silly 'cloud' uniqueness debates:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ThereIsOnlyOneCloudIconInTheEn...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ThereIsOnlyOneCloudIconInTheEntireUniverse.aspx)

------
joejohnson
From the comments:

Perhaps you should also show Apple's original iChat logo, which you simply
reused as your own (with the same shape and color) after changing the
direction of the "gloss" sheen and shadowing it with a flipped, black and
white version. You ripped off iChat's logo. Apple did not sue you. You did not
create something original and protected.

Apple's "new" Messages icon has less similarity with yours than yours had with
iChat. Apple's refreshed iChat logo also conveys some functional meaning, with
its ellipsis.

Insinuating that Apple owes you something for your slightly derivative version
of its iChat logo is ridiculous. You would have sounded far more legitimate
(and would probably have gotten more attention for your product) if you'd
instead thanked Apple for inspiration for the icon of your next Mtn Lion
release (a flatter, glowing but less glossy icon), and then talked about what
your product does that is novel or interesting.

------
mark_l_watson
I noticed that also. A customer asked me to install HipChat yesterday morning
and later in the day I installed Mountain Lion. The icons ended up close
together on my dock, and I did a double take this morning.

------
phillryu
I find this blog post ridiculous, considering HipChat includes emoticons
ripped straight from iChat. Pot meet Kettle. Surprised nobody's noticed or
mentioned this yet.

------
dreamdu5t
It actually looks like HipChat's logo is a ripoff of Apple's iChat icon, with
many Apple icons looking like a ripoff of Henry Dreyfus' icons.

------
Void_
Hey Apple used similar icon, let's write a blog post about it and enjoy the 5
minutes of glory!

